# My Greek-themed tank



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

Al is chilling near the food hole, being a little beggar. The little purple plant in front is actually outside the tank


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

(thumbs up) Way cool


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I am usually a more "natural" tank gal, but I have to admit I certainly DO admire the Greek and Asian themed tanks!

Looks good!!!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol!I love it! Especially the Venus de Milo!


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I like it  was the statue originally for an aquarium? I've never seen anything like it at Petco or Petsmart.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I want!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh, I also love the background, it gives it a very bachelor pad feel lol!


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone! The Venus statue is an aquarium decoration. It came in different sizes. I got it at a local surplus store. It's perfect! And the background is scrapbooking paper. It matches the rest of my room, which is all zebra stripey! His lightbulb is blue instead of the standard white, so it's nice and dim and brings out his color so well!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Haha I want my divided tank to be Asian themed on one side and Greek on the other.


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

Neil D said:


> Haha I want my divided tank to be Asian themed on one side and Greek on the other.


thatd be cool. or like greek vs. roman!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Your bettas would tear through the divider wearing little armor things saying THIS IS SPARTA!!!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Heehehe I'm imagining Tranny and Sterling suddenly squeaking out This is Sparta! now in very high pitched voices..


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

He he...my 10 gal tank is Jungle themed and my 5 gal is normal themed and so is my 2.5 gal...lol. Nice Greek theme!

________________________

Fishy Friends-

Betta's: Tom, Sarah, Shark, Red

Guppies: Trouble, Molly, Claire

Algae Eaters: Avon (snail), Sprite (sucker fish)

Fry: 16 guppy fry :shock:

:blueyay:TheBlueBettaFish:blueyay:


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

Hahaha Sparta!!!

Oh jeeze now I'm imagining the Last Centurion and a little fishy TARDIS...

And thanks!


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice tank.
I'm planning an "overgrown" Greek or Roman themed tank (ruins covers in christmas moss etc) to compliment my "Zul'Gurub" tank,but this is on hold as the tank I was going to use to presently home to a rescued Red bellied piranha.

Tomsk


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

a rescued piranha. you, my friend, have guts


----------



## Rhapsodie (Jul 5, 2011)

No, he doesn't. They got eaten by the piranha. 
Okay, I gotta stop the jokes!

That is a seriously awesome little tank! I dunno how, but it feels larger than it appears to be.. maybe because of all the whites or something?


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

Rhapsodie said:


> No, he doesn't. They got eaten by the piranha.
> Okay, I gotta stop the jokes!
> 
> That is a seriously awesome little tank! I dunno how, but it feels larger than it appears to be.. maybe because of all the whites or something?



BAHAHAHAHA that is actually really funny in a corny way

And thanks so much! It also looks big cuz Aliquis is teeny. And there's not much in there


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a natural theme in my tank.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

My tank has a trashed river bed theme XD broken cups and lots of plants and leaves


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Just like the Ganges River! (I mean c'mon, for the holiest place in India, it's really dirty)

Anyway, post pics fighter in the "post pics of you tank" thread!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I shall! Once photobucket decides to be nice to me.. And yep it's preeetty dirty, you'll see people taking dips next to corpses XD


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

*vomits* that is repulsive.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Its supposed to be purifying! People drink that water, you should too! Your sins shall be washed away... XD


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a Pet Store themed tank. Ahahaa... blue background, silk plants, pea gravel.. it's really convincing!! xD


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! Very clever!


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

Haha. The Ganges is disgusting. But not as bad as the Hudson. But at least the Hudson isn't really holy. 

ANYWAYS I found the brand-name for my Venus de Milo. It's Nautical Treasures


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Post a pic ollief9. I wanna see.


----------



## Norichan (Jul 16, 2011)

*.* Such a cool tank! I love themed tanks, and the Greek thing is great. Very Atlantean.


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah ollief9 I wanna see it too!!!

And thanks Norichan. Whereabouts in Maine are you from?


----------



## Norichan (Jul 16, 2011)

Farmington, why?


----------

